# Texas H.O Racing - Inline Magnet Car Series



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

NEW SERIES- For any guys in the North Texas area (or anyone who's going to be passing through)

*THOR-M (Texas HO Racers Inline Magnet cars)*

Main reason for the series is to race for fun at a minimum cost. This is a modified IROC type of format designed to recognize both drivers and car builders. You own your car and keep it…except on race day. On race day each person will put in a chassis for each class that matches the class rules. Each driver will put in a body that matches the class rules. Chassis will be pre-teched and assigned a number. All the numbers will go in a hat and each driver draws a number. That will be the car he races, except he cannot race his own car and he cannot race the same car twice (if you draw chassis #1 at the first race you cannot race that chassis again at the following races). This way everyone will get a chance to race various cars. Since the cars are stock except for black slip on tires this will help keep the costs way down. Points will be awarded to drivers based on their finish in the race and to car owners based on where their car finished. If a chassis fails tech the owner looses the points but the driver still gets his for where he finished. If a body fails tech the driver looses the points but the chassis owner keeps the points based on where his car finished.

Schedule
First series will be a short one, more of a ‘pre-season’ to let everyone get used to the rules and format and to give everyone input into what works or needs to be changed. Tentative plan is for 3 races on the third Saturday of the month: 

_Schedule Change_
_September-28_ (Stacey Wright, Irving TX)
October-19 (Bill Gilmore, Howe TX)
November-16 (Steve Loremo, Ft Worth TX)

Race Gates: open at 5:00 pm, 
Qualifying: at 6:00 pm 
Race: start 7:00 pm sharp. 

This series we will race two classes: Mega G 1.5 and Tyco/Mattel 440x2 wide pan chassis. 

Rules are based on HOPRA box stock. Here is a summary for the first series (separate class rules sheet has more detail)

Bodies
MEGA G: any AFX. AW, TOMY closed wheel body except NASCAR style
TYCO/MATTEL: any NASCAR body
WIZZARD: stock Wizzard hard body only
Bodes can be repainted but cannot be cut on or lightened in any way—must be stock as it came from the manufacturer with glass in place.

Chassis
MEGA G 1.5: must be stock, no carving, sanding or lightening, can adjust pickups, can lube/clean/polish any part, single traction magnet per side, aftermarket traction magnets like those from K&J Magnetics ok.
TYCO/MATTEL: must be stock wide pan chassis, no carving/lightening, can sand chassis for clearance, can adjust pickups, can lube/clean/polish any part, stock traction magnets only.

Allowable replacement parts: brushes (like Wizzard E06) and brush springs (like Wizzard E17), BLACK slip on silicone rear tires, stock pickup shoes and springs available from either TOMY (Mega G) or Wizzard (stock Tyco)


Dan Decker will either have or can get any parts we need including cars and chassis. If he does not already have them in stock it would be good to pay him before he orders them

*Race Format, Tech and Points*
There will be two champions: Car Owner and Driver

Track Power: all tracks will run at 18 volts.

Car Owner: everyone will prepare a chassis to enter in each class. All cars are to be built to Car Class Rules stated elsewhere.

Driver: each driver will prepare a body to enter in each class.

PRE-RACE: 
Chassis will be teched and numbered. Chassis numbers will go in a hat and each driver will draw for the chassis they will race. You cannot race your own chassis. You cannot race a chassis from an owner you have raced previously. After tech all chassis will go to impound.

Bodies will be teched. After tech all bodies will go to impound.

QUALIFYING: 
Each owner will race his chassis with his body for 3 laps in the lane of his choice. The fastest lap time is his qualifying time. Pole winner gets 1 point towards owner’s championship. After drawing numbers the driver of the fastest chassis gets to pick his sit out position, 2nd fastest chooses next sit out, etc. Breakout: If some cars are noticeably slower than the rest in the field either the car will be replaced by the owner or owner can appoint a substitute driver to qualify his car.

DRIVER SELECTION: 
Drivers will draw numbers for chassis to race. Drivers will choose sit out position based on the car’s qualifying speed.

RACE: 
3 minute heats, round robin, driver/chassis with most laps wins (just like the THOR series)

POST-RACE: 
chassis will be teched and numbers checked. Bodies will be teched.

POINTS:
(both driver and owner): 30 for first decreasing by one for each place thereafter. At the end of the series the driver with the most points wins the drivers’ championship and the owner with the most points wins the owners championship.

DQ’s: 
Chassis: If a chassis fails pre race tech the owner will have an opportunity to submit another. If a chassis fails post race tech the owner losses the points for the place the car finished. If the body on a chassis fails pre race tech the owner still gets the points for the place the car finished.

Bodies: If a body fails pre race tech the driver will have an opportunity to submit another. If a body fails post race tech the driver loses the points for the place he finished. If a chassis fails tech the driver still gets the points for the place he finished.


*CAR CLASS RULES*

CLASSES: Tomy Mega G 1.5 chassis and Tyco/Mattel 440x2 wide pan (later, 3rd class will be Wizzard Storm Extreme item WSE01 hard body available from Dan Decker)

1.	Only allowed changes to stock, out-of-the-package car is the addition of BLACK slip-on silicone tires and: 
*Mega G*: aftermarket traction magnet like from K&J Magnetics OK. No double stacking of traction magnets allowed. Stock wheels, front tires, axles and gears. Fronts may be trued.
*Tyco*: sand chassis for clearance, otherwise no changes allowed. Stock wheels, front tires, axles and gears. Fronts may be trued.
*Wizzard Storm Extreme* (item # WSE01): truing tires front and rear ok, otherwise no changes, all stock.

2.	Every part will be exactly as it comes from the original manufacturer for that particular car type/model, including all gears, axles, pickup shoes, pickup shoe springs, motor brushes and motor springs. No cutting or reaming of chassis, axle holes or any bushings. Stock front and rear axles, stock front tires. Truing, front wheels/tires ok for Tyco and Mega G, truing front and rear ok for Wizzard. See #10, 11 & 12 for more details.

3.	Armatures will be factory issued, stock condition as it comes from the original manufacturer for that particular car type/model. Cleaning and polishing of the com is allowed. No truing or balancing of armatures is allowed.

4.	Absolutely no cutting, lightening or any other modification allowed to car's body. Re-paints are permitted. Body types (i.e. stock car, sports car, open wheel) are to be determined at the beginning of the series. Body parts broken during a race do not count as modifications.

5.	Polishing and lubricating of metal components are permitted.

6.	Removal of protective plastic heat shields is permitted.

7.	Guide pin may be trimmed for clearance purposes.

8.	Pick-up shoe spring tension may be adjusted

9.	Car must pass freely through standard tech block.

10.	Allowed Replacement parts: No silver parts allowed.
*MEGA G* – Stock Tomy shoes only. Wizzard E06 brushes E17 brush springs ok.
*TYCO* – stock Tyco shoes or Wizzard E13 ski shoes & Wizzard E57 double loop shoe springs. Wizzard E06 brushes E17 brush springs ok.
*WIZZARD* – Wizzard WS40 Stock storm electrical tune-up-kit ok.

11. Armatures (no rewound, ballanced or trued armatures)
*Mega G*: minimum 5.5 ohm
*Tyco* (black or dark gray chassis): minimum 5.5 ohm
*Mattel* (gray ‘Mattel HPX/2): minimum 3.5 ohm
*Wizzard*: minimum 5.5 ohm

12.	Minimum diameter for front tires: 
*Tomy Mega G* -- .375
*Tyco and Mattel* -- .385
*Wizzard* -- .350

NOTE: there will be 3 sets of tools (meter, scales, etc.) used for tech. If it passes 2 of 3 it passes.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

SCHEDULE CHANGE

First race now set for Saturday September 28th


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

*RESULTS Race 1*

Race 1 was great. Driving someone else’s car really encouraged everyone to work in teams.


----------

